# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Entomologia (Insectos) >  Watsonalla Uncinula.

## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas compañeros esta noche subo una bonita polilla llamada Watsonalla Uncinula, la he encontrado junto a la puerta de una casa en la Sierra Norte de Sevilla se caracteriza por el final de sus alas en forma de gancho, otra característica es que las larvas de alimenta de Quercus ilex, pienso que no será raro que encuentre con el tiempo más de esta especie ya que estoy rodeado de encinas.



Espero que os guste.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

